# Oh my god, urgent advice! Am so worried!



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a kitten, my husband bought her.
The lady said she was eight weeks but I think she is closer to six, she is very small and she tries to suckle me whenever I cuddle her.

Anyway, my neighbour who also accidently bought a kitten much younger than she thought suggested giving her a bottle of replacement milk and she still had some so gave it to me. 

I gave her the bottle, she was growling her little head off while drinking it, when she finished, I noticed that she had bitten off and swallowed pretty much the entire teat!!!

Please tell me it will just pass through?!?!
I am so worried


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I think you need to ring your vet and take his advice.

I'm not clued up about kitties, but such a big piece of rubber inside a puppy would worry me.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It may just pass through but I would really advise you to see your vet. If it does get stuck it could cause a dangerous blockage


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Agree with the above,please call a vet for advice.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh no, According to google it's common and passes straight through..

I will have to call a different vet to the one I use usually, my normal vets are terrible, I don't trust their opinion at all.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sparkle22 said:


> Oh no, According to google it's common and passes straight through..
> 
> I will have to call a different vet to the one I use usually, my normal vets are terrible, I don't trust their opinion at all.


I wouldn't trust what you've Googled.

A call to the vet won't hurt, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just rang them, they said to keep an eye on her in case she off her food, goes lethargic, vomiting, not pooing etc but said she will probably pass it fine. 
I really hope so, it's going to be a tense few days


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are going to have to keep a very close watch on this kitten, ensure and make notes of every meal, stool passed.

Any vomiting you need a vet urgently.

Hopefully it wont block her intestine, please watch this kitten.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah 

Well, she had a poo at about 9, it was quite soft with a small amount of liquid diarrhoea.
She has literally just now had something to eat, seems okay in herself.
See how she gets on tomorrow I guess.

Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sometimes with a blockage the liquid stools still pass through, its the more formed stools which bulk up and are unable to pass.

Keep a watch on this, if the kitten stops eating and appears tired, you need a vet to remove the blockage.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Could depend on the size of the teat, there are a number of different kinds and sizes, some would be very concerning for me even with an older kitten swallowing it.

At 6 weeks she should be able to lap formula from a dish and not need bottle feeding.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

The teat is very soft, and very small.
It was with a 'pet nurser' set made by 'four paws'.

She can lap, I am feeding her solid food.
I only gave her the bottle because whenever I hold her and stroke her she tries to suckle my hand/top.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How is the kitten this morning?


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

She seems quite sprightly thank you, I am just about to offer her breakfast and will let you know what happens.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, she bounced into the kitchen, sniffed the bowl and promptly started meowing and pawing at the fridge.
I think she is getting a little fussy and was hoping for some mice or chicken wings but I have ran out so she has some ground raw cat food at the moment which she doesn't really like.
She has eaten it however.

She is now busy racing round my house, swiping the dog so I think she is feeling pretty good.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

We have poo, it's nice and hard and formed this time.

Unless this is the calm before the storm....?
If she was going to have problems, would they have surfaced by now???


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You will know in a few days, these stools could be before the teat was swallowed, I would say if by Friday you have no problems then she will be ok.

If the teat was very small it should pass.

My cat swallowed a tiny bell off her toy, she started to show blockage 6 days later, had this removed and vet bills cost a fortune.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope it passes, how much did it cost to have the bell removed?
And how old was your cat?
My kitten is teeny


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you breaking apart the poo to see if the little bit of rubber is inside?


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Her poo was quite soft yesterday and I didn't see it in there.
I haven't cleaned out her tray from this morning yet but I will break it up and see if I can spot it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

24-72 hours. When my youngest was a kitten she ate some foam rubber. I called the poison control hotline, they assured me it wasn't toxic but could cause blockages of course. I was advised to feed a few high fiber meals, what I did was add a quarter teaspoon of pure psyllium to canned food, a few times, well watered of course. She passed the stuff about 36 hours later.

All paws crossed for your tiny girl.

And yes, you have to dissect the poop.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

So about 5.30 tonight earliest then 

Hmm, what kind of high fibre foods could I give?

I feed my girls raw so she is getting things like day old chicks, mice, chicken wings, ribs.
She has some natures menu raw cat food as well.
High fibre I would imagine as things like bread, wholemeal pasta?
Is that good for a cat?
I thought they weren't meant to get much carb?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

No, no don't give her any of that stuff. 

I use pure psyllium, it's a bulk forming fiber. (I've always kept some in the house for emergencies)

The whole prey diet is probably sufficient, what with the feathers and fur from the animals. Just keep feeding her those.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you mean psyllium husk?
The stuff you can buy in health shops?

She does eat the entire animal including the fur/feathers.
I will continue giving her those.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, that is what I mean. The idea was to bulk up the stool so she would be able to pass the foam rubber without trouble, so the foam rubber would have a thick padding, so to speak, as it went through. It was a long thin piece, that was the biggest concern.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Still acting normal, I rang a lot of vets for a worse case scenario.
I have been quoted £600 plus, none of them would accept payment plan because of awful people lying and not paying 

Fortunately though, we are eligible now for PDSA so I have to get the forms and paperwork completed Asap.
Though fingers crossed she won't need medical attention. 

She isn't insured but it wouldn't make any difference anyway seeing as conditions in the first two weeks don't qualify.
Insurance companies just infuriate me, any bloody excuse to get out of paying.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just wanted to say Good luck for your little girl. Hope there are no problems.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sparkle22 said:


> <snip>
> 
> She isn't insured but it wouldn't make any difference anyway seeing as conditions in the first two weeks don't qualify.
> Insurance companies just infuriate me, any bloody excuse to get out of paying.


I would think that's so that people don't set up a policy and claim immediately for what is actually a pre-existing condition...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is expensive if surgery is needed, my quote was between £1,000 - £1,700 depending on hospital over stay.

My vet bill did actually come to £1,056 with a one night stay but each extra night would have cost £130 per night, I decided to care for my girl at home, she is recovering well now and has her stitches removed Xmas Eve.

Hopefully your kitten will be ok and not need an operation.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope so.
It has been over 24 hours now and she is still acting fine, so fingers crossed!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Please make sure you check her poop as Carly has already said then u will know when the teat has passed - fingers crossed for you, one night while dreaming I ate a pair of neoprene ear plugs I only knew I had eaten them when they resurfaced !!


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Still lively, still eating.
However, have noticed that although she is still excited about food she is eating a tiny amount, leaving it, coming back and eating abit more, leaving it, coming back and eating more. 
Before, she would eat about half the meat off a whole chicken wing in one go, or almost an entire chick in one go.
Now, she is eating a bit of skin and maybe 3 or 4 mouthfuls of meat before leaving. 

I will call the vet soon but what do you think? 

She isn't 'off' her food, just eating smaller amounts more frequently.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That is not a good sign. That is showing that the tummy isn't able to hold much at a time, and would be indicative of the first signs of a blockage for me. I really think you need to get into the vet.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great.
She has had a poo this morning, completely solid and formed - no sign of teat.
Just about to ring vet now and see what they say..


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

They want her in 
My local vet is the only registered PDSA petaid practice so I have to go there.
I don't trust my local vet really, I hope it all works out okay.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Please keep us updated on what happens. I'll be worried about this little one until we hear, so please don't forget to come back and tell us.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

All paws crossed for the little one.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh dear, yes this is the first sign of a blockage.

Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I wish I could see the vets further away, they are so nice there.
Local vets are absolute bleeps, horrible, horrible people.

Phoned them after talking to the lovely vets, who aren't PDSA registered and went out of their way to see if there was any way they could see me and get PDSA help.
She was really rude, 'so you obviously didn't even consider insurance' 
Umm, I have had her all of a few days! 
Insurance doesn't cover anything within two weeks...

'PDSA won't cover you, it takes 4 weeks'
Other vets said she needs to be seen urgently, PDSA says they won't deny treatment to a pet in need of urgent care AND I am already a registered client at that particular practice...

They are terrible practice, my mil refuses flat out to see them despite living just a minute or two away. 

I am waiting for them to call me back.
She didn't seem in any way concerned for my kitten.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Okay, take a deep breath! I am sorry you have to deal with nasty people, and it's just more stress you don't need, but the important thing is the baby (I've forgotten her name?) The front people may be asses, but hopefully the vet is competent.

Lay people at the vet have no business stating opinions or judgements, but sadly, many do. You've got to rise above it and just think about baby for this time.

Once she's better you don't have to deal with them again. Put money away every week toward emergencies, so next time you need the vet you can go to the vet of your choice.

Breathe! Breathe! And stay calm. Remember cats (even babies) pick up on our stress. It will be okay.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Her name is Amy 

That is an excellent idea to put money away each week, I will do that. 

I changed my address at that vet back in July, they hadn't updated it deity saying they would and rang me back saying I needed to go to a surgery miles away.
So have now got it updated to my correct address and waiting to hear what happens next.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

You sound better. I had a cat named Amy when I was a girl. 

All paws crossed here for Amy. I'm off to work now, it will be agony not knowing until I come home for lunch.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I didn't name her, I wanted to call her Betty :001_wub: 
My five year old wanted her to be called Amy after the girl in sonic the hedgehog! 

My appointment is 2.30, then the area manager has to decide what further action to take.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, don't panic, it is the vets opinion that counts, not anybody else who works at the vets.

Get the check up and we take treatment from there, whatever you do, do not pts, even if surgery is needed the vet may offer a payment plan suitable for you.

At the end of the day, most vets would rather have a live cat and more money than a dead cat and £80.

Please post after the appointment so we can all help you with the next step.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just got back from the vets.
Don't know what to make it of it to be honest.

The vet was unconcerned, said she was incredibly lively, still drinking, pooing fine, soft abdomen, not in pain.
She thinks the picking at food is normal and she was probably eating a lot in one go at first through stress? 

She was not at all amused by Amy's diet and wants me to feed water and royal canin dry....

I decided that as she appeared okay to get her microchipped while I was there. 
Amy has two microchips because she bit and scratched the nurse and vet so hard they let go of her after the first one


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wowsers, she's too young for a chip! That's a big old needle for a tiny 6 week old. No wonder she bit! Why on earth didn't they scan her for the chip before re-injecting?

Did they tell you to give her Catalax or anything similar to help the rubber pass? This is now what I'd be doing. In fact, in retrospect, I'd have done it straight away. Annoyed at your vet!

If they won't give you Catalax, feed olive oil, butter or lots of pumpkin, anything to give her soft poos for a day or two.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh boy.
See, I said in a previous post I didn't trust them and liked my other, non pdsa pet aid, practice.
The vet lady is quite nice, receptionist can be a bit sharp but I am not convinced of her competency. 
The vet has aged her at about 7 weeks, I have had her for maybe 5 days, thereabouts, and estimated her at about six weeks when she arrived so 7 weeks is probably about right.
The microchip did really hurt her, she really screamed. 

I have no idea, but they injected her once and let go of her, then got a better grip of her and did her again. 

Nope.
Just sent me on my way.
I have unsalted butter, how much should I give her?
Will the soft poos be okay?
I mean she won't get dehydrated or anything?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

why would a vet put 1 chip in then another because the kitten screamed? The other chip would still be in her? That makes no sense? 

Why would he chip her so young? She is too young for injections, let alone a chip, why not chip her when neutered after her injections? When she may have swallowed a foreign item?


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think because she jerked and bit them and they let go so maybe they weren't sure exactly where the first chip had gone in?
I don't know but they went to chip her and she screamed and thrashed around scratching and biting, the nurse screamed when she bit into her, they let go.
Then they took hold of her and did her and the nurse said she had two chips. 

I don't know, I asked her if she could be microchipped or if she was too young and would have to wait and she said no it was fine, she could do her now. 

She wants to see her in two weeks for her vaccinations but she is an indoor cat and I have no other cats so I am in no rush. 
I plan to get her done in March so the boosters will be due at the same time as the dog and I can take them both in together.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just to update everyone,
She ate a whole chick at 5.30.
At some point tonight she vomited in the hallway, I never heard her nor saw her do it.
I don't know how much she sicked or if she sicked up the teat because the stupid dog ate some of it.

Currently she is playing with the dog and appears absolutely fine.

I am not fine, I am sat in tears.
I had £40 and it went on the consultation fee and the microchip.
I now have no money if she needs a vet.
None of the vets do payment plan.
The vet today said her practise would not register me for pdsa because she is a kitten.
I have a leaflet for insurance, I don't know if they will cover me as it might come under accident so maybe the two week exclusion won't apply?

I am a mix of emotions.
Guilt, sadness, anger.
I am very angry that the vet sent us away claiming everything was fine, clearly it isn't.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sure the 'rude' vet staff get tired of seeing people take on pets they can't afford.

Is there a rescue you can turn her over to so she can be treated as needed?

I wouldn't spend my last penny on a microchip  and every vet I've seen implants then scans, they'd never put another one in. Very strange


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Try not to worry, just keep a watch on stools, sickness and especially if her nose goes warm and she seems to be lethargic.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I really don't know re the butter, as I've always had proper meds, so never had to use it. Try givin gher a good sized blob. Shouldn't take mush more for a 7 week old. She shouldn't dehydrate if you have plenty of water down for her. The stools should be soft, not completely runny, so monitor her closely. Really hoping she sicked up the rubber, but you need to continue to monitor her intake very, very closely. If you can, have a feel of her tummy a few times every day. It should feel soft and pliable before a meal, and nice and rounded afterwards. If it's distended and/or hard before feeding, that's further evidence to support the idea of a blockage.

Perhaps she is Ok, but you now need to be thinking about what you'll do if she isn't. Insurance won't cover this now, so you need to be putting out feelers to see where you could borrow money from, should the need arise. Better to have it and not need it and all that...


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay, the vet said her stomach was very soft but I will start checking throughout the day.
She is still very active, not lethargic at all.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> I'm sure the 'rude' vet staff get tired of seeing people take on pets they can't afford.
> 
> Is there a rescue you can turn her over to so she can be treated as needed?
> 
> I wouldn't spend my last penny on a microchip  and every vet I've seen implants then scans, they'd never put another one in. Very strange


What she said.

I have no wish to be unkind but I struggle to understand why you would take this kittie if you don't have the means to take proper care of her.

If the swallowed teat is causing an obstruction, then she's going to need surgery, and you have made it clear you can't pay for that.

Animals cost you money throughout their lives and it isn't fair to take them if you can't provide essential care.

I agree you should, for the sake of the kitten, look to see if she can be taken into rescue.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

You have no wish to be unkind but you say that?
Do you have any idea how hurtful comments like that are? 

My pets are very well cared for.
They have food and water and shelter, they are clean, wormed, flea free, vaccinated, spayed etc. 
I would have gotten insurance but have only had the cat a matter of days and was not expecting a freak accident like this to happen, let alone so soon. 

Do you have hundreds, maybe even thousands just sitting around waiting? 
Most people don't. 
It's one thing to pay 'essential care' costs like wormers or vaccines.
It's quite another to face having to pay hundreds upfront. 
A major operation is hardly a run of the mill, everyday pet care occurrence.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sparkle22 said:


> Just got back from the vets.
> Don't know what to make it of it to be honest.
> 
> The vet was unconcerned, said she was incredibly lively, still drinking, pooing fine, soft abdomen, not in pain.
> ...


The vet should not have microchipped this kitten at 7 weeks.Pet log state that kittens should be no younger than 8 weeks old.

The mis fired chip was likely in her fur somewhere,did they not run the scanner over it to see if it was lodged there? The vet doesnt seem experienced in microchipping imo.

I think if this kitten is eating,drinking and playing then there is likely nothing to worry about.

I wouldnt be worrying unless the kitten wasnt eating/drinking or playing. Try to relax and enjoy her.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

If she is eating drinking playing and pooping I woundnt worry... Just keep an eye on her over the next few days ... I am in agreement she shouldn't have been chipped at that age ... But it's done now . Do get her vaccinated as soon as you can .. Indoor cats can and do pick up virus so better to be safe than very sorry


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I know that now 
They aren't a very good vets unfortunately. 

No, they tried to put the first one in but she was being very feisty and at some point bit the nurse hard enough to make her scream, they let go of her then simply got a better hold of her and chipped her again, the nurse commented that she had two chips and they scanned her. 

I hope you are right, she certainly doesn't 'look' in any way sick.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sparkle22 said:


> Just got back from the vets.
> Don't know what to make it of it to be honest.
> 
> The vet was unconcerned, said she was incredibly lively, still drinking, pooing fine, soft abdomen, not in pain.
> ...


Good reason right there to never go back to that place!

Sorry they were so nasty and pushed for things Amy didn't need. As for the vet nurse screaming, how unprofessional can you get. I would think being bitten is a daily occurrence in her job, what a drama queen. Bletch.

I agree with the others who said they think she is okay. A whole chick was probably just too much for her little tummy all at once.

It's been ..what...55 hours or so? Kittens have such quick digestion, especially raw fed...I am not a vet but I would think if that thing was going to cause her trouble you'd know it by now.

Keep dissecting the poop though!


----------



## trudy (Oct 26, 2011)

you state the £40 you have spend was the last money you have and are annoyed that you are unable to choose another vet.
you should be actually grateful that there is a facility like the Pdsa available and stop bitching about them.
it is your responsibility to care for your pets and this includes any veterinary bills.
you don't necessary need hundreds or thousands as you write although it can happen if you are unlucky.
you could have saved before getting a kitten and there are insurances who will provide cover from day one.
you also have a dog and I guess this one will also be under the care of the Pdsa.
you have only yourself to blame for the lack of veterinary choice like countless other people who just get a pet without planing.

bye the way it is not funny to get bitten by a cat or kitten .

trudy


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

trudy said:


> you state the £40 you have spend was the last money you have and are annoyed that you are unable to choose another vet.
> you should be actually grateful that there is a facility like the Pdsa available and stop bitching about them.
> it is your responsibility to care for your pets and this includes any veterinary bills.
> you don't necessary need hundreds or thousands as you write although it can happen if you are unlucky.
> ...


Let's just keep this civil... Guessing your the perfect one

The kitten has receive care that's the main thing, personally I woundnt use PDSA if they paid me as I have heard so many horrible story .. Lucky for me I don't have too

No one is to blame... If we stopped everything due to money issues we woundnt do or have most of the things in life ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I was going to mention that too a whole chicken is probably the reason behind her been sick - greedy kitten syndrome.

Defo get this tiny baby off the dry no good for such a tiny baby.

We raw feed our guys and the results in are kittens are amazing i will give you a link so you can make a order if you wish its really fab to have them on. All our kitten leave between 1.5 - 2 kg on this diet.

Cat Christmas Feast - Natural Instinct

I probably would mess with her diet too much with oils etc as you dont want to put her tiny body though lots of changes and possibly give her the runs, runs in a young kitten isnt good they can go down hill quickly as they dehydrate pretty rapidly.

Lots of vet visits for a tiny kitten isnt the best idea imo as stress can cause all sort of problens in a kitten.

Btw lots of kitten suckle if they leave mum early,some times if they have not left mum for 13 week they can still be sucklers.

She is old enough to lap milk up so let her do that,give her some goats milk...but NEVER cows milk.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I think Amy is already fed an all raw diet, mostly whole prey. It was the vet who was pushing the RC dry. Of course.



Sparkle22 said:


> S<snip>
> I feed my girls raw so she is getting things like day old chicks, mice, chicken wings, ribs.
> She has some natures menu raw cat food as well.


After sparkle posted that I figured the feathers and fur would be sufficient fiber/padding, to help the thing through.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lorilu said:


> I think Amy is already fed an all raw diet, mostly whole prey. It was the vet who was pushing the RC dry. Of course.
> 
> After sparkle posted that I figured the feathers and fur would be sufficient fiber/padding, to help the thing through.


Ah right,thats fantastic then..ignore me


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Good reason right there to never go back to that place!
> 
> Sorry they were so nasty and pushed for things Amy didn't need. As for the vet nurse screaming, how unprofessional can you get. I would think being bitten is a daily occurrence in her job, what a drama queen. Bletch.
> 
> ...


She did get them good though! 
She was like a wild animal, it would have been very amusing seeing two grown women wincing and struggling to control such a teeny kitten had it not been so painful for her.

I hope so and I will.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sparkle22 said:


> She did get them good though!
> She was like a wild animal, it would have been very amusing seeing two grown women wincing and struggling to control such a teeny kitten had it not been so painful for her.
> 
> I hope so and I will.


If they were experienced enough it would have been over before she new what hit her.I chip my own kitten,but i use the new mini chip its a bit kinder to them.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

trudy said:


> you state the £40 you have spend was the last money you have and are annoyed that you are unable to choose another vet.
> you should be actually grateful that there is a facility like the Pdsa available and stop bitching about them.
> it is your responsibility to care for your pets and this includes any veterinary bills.
> you don't necessary need hundreds or thousands as you write although it can happen if you are unlucky.
> ...


Aren't you a little charmer.
For your information, I did not ask for the cat.
My husband just walked in with her. 
How do you plan for something your not expecting?

Care to name this insurance company?

I haven't bitched about the pdsa.
I complained about the PRACTICE, not the charity.
The decision to deny me pdsa registration is individual practice policy because I have a kitten.

My dog is not under pdsa care.
She needed care when she was younger which I paid for by payment plan.
Pdsa do not cover vaccination, parasite control or spaying which is all she visits for now.

BY the way, not bye, if you happened to be the vet she bit, I don't think I would be able to stop myself laughing.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

im sorry you are having problems, i know my local pdsa registers you straight away as long as you have the correct paper work, showing you get housing benefit and ( i think ) council tax reduction, if you dont have that they give you a form to get stamped at the local council office or give you the option to ring the council and get them to fax the correct info straight to the vets, once thats done the registration lasts for 6 months and you can register 3 pets but only one pedegree or pure breed...it has been a while since i was registered there but the rules havent changed ( i just checked with my aunt who was there on monday ) so i dont know why the pdsa near you has such different rules, i thought they would all run the same way...it must make things so difficult.

It is hard when you are given any animal you havent planned for, its happened to me more than once and it can be tough...very tough but i have no doubt you have the kittens best interests at heart, i hope shes feeling better xxx


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I 'should' be able to register as according to the website I am eligible and i am in receipt of both of those benefits.

When I spoke to the receptionist she said she had spoken to pdsa and confirmed and I would need to bring in paperwork proving receipt of benefit and pay for the consultation. 

But when I actually arrived, the vet said that I couldnt, that the Practise would not accept me because Amy is a kitten.

Fortunately, Amy hasn't actually had any treatment, just a check and a chip.
I am hoping and praying that she doesn't need any and continues to act nice and lively.


----------



## Gillywilly (Mar 1, 2014)

To start with I would Never go back to that vets , they sound total morons and very unprofessional. Being scratched and bit is part of a vets career !

I would never use the PDSA either as they have botched so many ops, one recently ruined a cats eye by operating and botching it and cut the cornea , the cat ended up losing her eye !

I personally would cut down on my own personal expenditure and get good insurance or a cat fund at the bank set up.

There have been weeks when I have had cereal, beans on toast or just toast to eat to pay my vet bills.
It depends on how devoted you are to caring properly for your cat .

Just because you are on benefits as I am too, it doesn't give you the right to free cat care . 
No, I haven't got an endless supply of money either and have an account at my vets , still in arrears , BUT , I would go without myself to keep them healthy .
It's up to you at the end of the day !


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Sparkle22 said:


> I 'should' be able to register as according to the website I am eligible and i am in receipt of both of those benefits.
> 
> But when I actually arrived, the vet said that I couldnt, that the Practise would not accept me because Amy is a kitten.
> .


you really should contact them about that, there must be a contact number somewhere ( i just tried the pdsa website and its not working for me right now ) because it shouldnt matter whether the animal is young or old you can register 3 pets, they run a vaccination and wellness clinic at my local pdsa for puppies and kittens, which you pay for but is a little cheaper than a regular vet, unless your practice runs things very differently you most certainly can register a kitten. I've done it myself in the past, it was a long time ago but i definitely registered when the only pets i had were kittens. I sounds like he vet is making his own rules up, which isnt right.

On a side note, my Kitten finnley is now 6 months old, i got him on the day he turned 6 weeks, i knew his age but taking him away from his mum at that age wasnt my choice, him and his brothers were being rehomed that day to anyone who would have him and i couldnt see him go to just anyone..My Finn is fine, a healthy, energetic, boisterous 6 month old, so yes 6 weeks is young to leave their mum but they can grow up just fine.

EDIT...the pdsa site is working today and it states 
Don't wait until your pet is sick or injured. Find out today if PDSA can help you.
All popular pets are treated, dogs, cats and those described as 'small furries'
PDSA only treats one pedigree pet per household.
We always invite pet owners to make a voluntary contribution for treatment provided.

nothing there about not registering kittens...this is a link to thier contact us page Home - Contact Us Page


----------



## trudy (Oct 26, 2011)

Sparkle22 said:


> Aren't you a little charmer.
> For your information, I did not ask for the cat.
> My husband just walked in with her.
> How do you plan for something your not expecting?
> ...


well I don't aim to be a "little charmer"just fed up of people like you who take on pets,have no plans how to provide for them if the become ill and think providing food and a home is enough,then complaint if vets don't bend over backwards to their needs.
any responsible person would discuss it with their partner first before bringing an animal home and yes their are pet insurances covering from day one but it is not my job to find them for you and too late now anyway .
it is simply not through that the pdsa won't register kittens they just don't cover the things you already mentioned but a responsible pet owner should provide for vaccines,castrations and antiparasite treatment themselves anyway.

yes I can imagine you laughing about cat bites because you have no idea how much damage they can cause and although vets and nurses might expect bites and scratches can happen it is neither amusing nor the norm.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

trudy said:


> you state the £40 you have spend was the last money you have and are annoyed that you are unable to choose another vet.
> you should be actually grateful that there is a facility like the Pdsa available and stop bitching about them.
> it is your responsibility to care for your pets and this includes any veterinary bills.
> you don't necessary need hundreds or thousands as you write although it can happen if you are unlucky.
> ...


Actually red repped for this! What an attitude, you have obviously never had an emergency! The kitten is afaik too young to be insured and an emergency crops up, the main thing is that shes been treated and is obviously loved and being looked after. One day you might find yourself in a similar situation!

"There but for the grace of god go I"



trudy said:


> well I don't aim to be a "little charmer"just fed up of people like you who take on pets,have no plans how to provide for them if the become ill and think providing food and a home is enough,then complaint if vets don't bend over backwards to their needs.
> any responsible person would discuss it with their partner first before bringing an animal home and yes their are pet insurances covering from day one but it is not my job to find them for you and too late now anyway .
> it is simply not through that the pdsa won't register kittens they just don't cover the things you already mentioned but a responsible pet owner should provide for vaccines,castrations and antiparasite treatment themselves anyway.
> 
> yes I can imagine you laughing about cat bites because you have no idea how much damage they can cause and although vets and nurses might expect bites and scratches can happen it is neither amusing nor the norm.


Seriously, a kitten bite? they have TINY teeth! Plus they wouldn't of been bitten if they didn't try and give her a chip when she was far too young! I don't get how slating this woman is going to help anything.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

anachronism said:


> <snip>
> Seriously, a kitten bite? they have TINY teeth! Plus they wouldn't of been bitten if they didn't try and give her a chip when she was far too young! I don't get how slating this woman is going to help anything.


Kittens have very sharp teeth and the only way they know to bite is full-on. It can be very painful. None of us where there, we didn't see how the kitten was handled and so on, but I'm surprised even on a young kitten the chipping hurt. Maybe they were unlucky, maybe they were careless, we have no idea.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

This poor woman has come on here for help because she clearly cares about her kitten. 

When we got Alfie we didn't insure him the very first day and on day 2 he had stomach problems which we spent a fortune on and are now excluded from his insurance policy. These things happen. We happened to have the money to afford it.. Just about and only because both my partner and I had recently been paid. Had it been near the end of the month we would have struggled to afford it - we both work in recognised professions and reasonably well paid jobs. Not everyone has money to spare, every day of every month. Having recently researched pet insurance thoroughly I certainly did find any that would pay out in the first few days of cover. However, I'm willing to stand corrected. If you know of such insurance companies - why not post the name? I'm sure it would benefit many people to know such things? And more importantly, benefit the cats? Or is that not your agenda here? 

By the sounds of the person the OP got the cat from, taken from her mother so young, lied about the age etc. we should be thankful that the kitten ended up somewhere where someone cares about her and not in the hands of a BYB or worse. 

She came on here for help and assistance and gets vilified in the process. These forums can be a very helpful place but the nastiness that goes on is really not acceptable. What's done is done - all these ifs and buts an maybes do no good to help with the actual situation that is taking place. 

A good number of people on here could do with getting off their high horse and showing a bit of humility. 

OP I really hope that Amy is going to be ok. Sadly I have no experience to offer concrete advice to you but I just wanted to show my support in the face of the rude reactions you've received from posters who merely search out threads so that they can have a go at others to make themselves feel better.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Trudy - I've just looked through some old posts. I didn't realise you were a vet. That makes it worse. Surely, in your position the best thing would be to offer constructive advice to help the kitten rather than lambast someone who is asking for help? 

The mind boggles.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Kittens have very sharp teeth and the only way they know to bite is full-on. It can be very painful. None of us where there, we didn't see how the kitten was handled and so on, but I'm surprised even on a young kitten the chipping hurt. Maybe they were unlucky, maybe they were careless, we have no idea.


I know, Ozzy used to bite me as a kitten, i was covered in bites and scratches until he learned some manners. And we may not of seen how the kitten was handled but i would not to to a vets again where they cannot safely and correctly restrain a 6-7 week old kitten


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

anachronism said:


> I know, Ozzy used to bite me as a kitten, i was covered in bites and scratches until he learned some manners. And we may not of seen how the kitten was handled but i would not to to a vets again where they cannot safely and correctly restrain a 6-7 week old kitten


I don't think it's easy with a kitten of that age. They are small, and very wriggly and agile. They can scratch and bite in ways that are beyond an older cat.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Kittens have very sharp teeth and the only way they know to bite is full-on. It can be very painful. None of us where there, we didn't see how the kitten was handled and so on, *but I'm surprised even on a young kitten the chipping hurt.* Maybe they were unlucky, maybe they were careless, we have no idea.


It does OS iv chipped over 100 kittens,im very quick and efficient even so they give out a little cry.A bit like having your ear pierced it hurts but over before you know it.

ETA this poor kitten was punctured twice no wonder it was not a happy chappy.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

trudy said:


> well I don't aim to be a "little charmer"just fed up of people like you who take on pets,have no plans how to provide for them if the become ill and think providing food and a home is enough,then complaint if vets don't bend over backwards to their needs.
> any responsible person would discuss it with their partner first before bringing an animal home and yes their are pet insurances covering from day one but it is not my job to find them for you and too late now anyway .
> it is simply not through that the pdsa won't register kittens they just don't cover the things you already mentioned but a responsible pet owner should provide for vaccines,castrations and antiparasite treatment themselves anyway.
> 
> yes I can imagine you laughing about cat bites because you have no idea how much damage they can cause and although vets and nurses might expect bites and scratches can happen it is neither amusing nor the norm.


You do realise that whenever the animals have been ill they have have gotten care? 
Expensive, out of hours, emergency care by the way when the dog was sick. 
I paid and would never have dreamed of not paying.
I am so grateful and thankful that the staff at PetsNow were kind enough and trusting enough to offer payment plan back then. 
It is a great shame that due to dishonest individuals most vets now do not.

I DO pay for vaccinations, parasite control etc...?
I would still pay even if the pdsa did.
I would only use them for a procedure I could not afford, like surgery and would offer as much as I had available as donation.
How is that any different to people claiming on insurance?
You are still taking money from someone else to fund something you can't afford.

I didn't laugh when Amy bit my vet and nurse because 1. I actually LIKE the vet, I don't feel she is especially competent which is why I only typically visit for simple things, like vaccinations, but we get on fairly well - except when she mentioned about the pdsa and 2. I am a very polite, reasonable person.

But if she was anything like you, then yes, I really could not stop laughing.
Karma and all.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh well, never mind the hecklers, you don't need the stress. 

What's important is....How's Amy this morning? You're close to the 72 hour mark......!


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, she drank a whole kitten bowl full of milk last night, no vomiting or sickness.
I gave her breakfast at about 10 today, she ate almost all of it and it was quite a generous portion.
No sickness so far, she is still bouncing around!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sounds more promising today


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Have just got off the phone with the good vets as at 1pm Amy was a bit sick again.

The vet wasn't concerned however and I do trust this vet, said if she starts vomiting immediately after eating or several times in the day or if it's projectile bring her in straight away.
Also if she becomes lethargic, develops liquid poo or can't poo. 
He thinks she just ate too much.
This I can believe, she is worse than the dog! 
No one can walk into the kitchen without her racing in getting all excited, she sits in my lap and pulls my hand trying to guide my food into her mouth!

She hasn't had a proper sleep yet, still bounding around.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Sparkle22 said:


> Have just got off the phone with the good vets as at 1pm Amy was a bit sick again.
> 
> The vet wasn't concerned however and I do trust this vet, said if she starts vomiting immediately after eating or several times in the day or if it's projectile bring her in straight away.
> Also if she becomes lethargic, develops liquid poo or can't poo.
> ...


Kittens like to worry us I think!

I'm laughing at her eagerness for food- she obviously knows its good stuff


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

She is a nightmare around food.
You literally can't leave anything edible unattended for a second, I have found her with her head dunked in half drunk cups of tea and coffee before now and on the table drinking the milk from my son's cereal! :hand:

I was feeding her and the dog together to help them bond although I have kept them separated since she swallowed the teat as I wanted to be able to supervise her super closely and check exactly how much she is eating.
I think the second day she was here, still scared of the dog, she mustered the courage to grab hold of the pork ribs she was eating and attempt to pull them away from her!


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Sparkle22 said:


> She is a nightmare around food.
> You literally can't leave anything edible unattended for a second, I have found her with her head dunked in half drunk cups of tea and coffee before now and on the table drinking the milk from my son's cereal! :hand:
> 
> I was feeding her and the dog together to help them bond although I have kept them separated since she swallowed the teat as I wanted to be able to supervise her super closely and check exactly how much she is eating.
> I think the second day she was here, still scared of the dog, she mustered the courage to grab hold of the pork ribs she was eating and attempt to pull them away from her!


shes sounding a lot like my Ozzy  bless her, shes got hollow legs


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Sparkle22 said:


> She is a nightmare around food.
> You literally can't leave anything edible unattended for a second, I have found her with her head dunked in half drunk cups of tea and coffee before now and on the table drinking the milk from my son's cereal! :hand:


My Finn is like that, anything edible and somethings not so edible he dives straight in head first


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

> vomiting immediately after eating


Unfortunately doing that is pretty normal cat / kitten behaviour if they eat too much!


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amy's update for today - no vomiting whatsoever, she has eaten both breakfast and lunch with no problems.
All seems good


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

We are still doing great!


I will call this thread a day now as we don't seem to be having any problems anymore and start up a new thread if something alarming surfaces.

Thank you so much to everyone who contributed with excellent advice, it was well received and appreciated. 

Special thanks to Catcoonz, I hope everything goes well on Christmas Eve for your little girl.
Sure it will


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad all is going well.

Mine are due New Years Day hun xxx

If you need anything you know where I am x


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So pleased for you Sparkle, may you and Amy go from strength to strength


----------

